# O Ozono e os Oceanos (descoberto fenómeno atmosférico)



## AnDré (27 Jun 2008 às 02:44)

Ao inicio da noite o *Gilmet*, deixou-me um link de um artigo que só agora o li na integra, e que achei muito interessante.
Por isso aqui vai ele



> *Fenómeno atmosférico descoberto ao largo de Cabo Verde vai ajudar previsões climáticas*​
> 
> Ao largo de Cabo Verde, no ar cálido que varre as águas tropicais do Atlântico e é salpicado pelas ondas, decorrem, todos os dias do ano, reacções químicas que destroem um gás que todos conhecemos: o ozono. O fenómeno foi agora descoberto por cientistas britânicos e cabo-verdianos e, a confirmar-se o seu carácter global (os oceanos cobrem 70 por cento da superfície do planeta), poderá obrigar os especialistas a reverem os modelos utilizados para prever a evolução do clima no nosso planeta.
> 
> ...


Fonte

A última frase dá que pensar!

PS: Gil, está na altura de deixares um pouco o seguimento e de postares estas noticias


----------



## José M. Sousa (27 Jun 2008 às 16:40)

*Re: Previsões Climáticas*

Interessante.

Nem de propósito, o RealClimate publicou um "post" sobre isso:

http://www.realclimate.org/index.php/archives/2008/06/more-pr-related-confusion/langswitch_lang/in


----------



## Thomar (28 Jun 2008 às 12:03)

Descobri esta notícia que me parece bastante interessante! 
*
Fenómeno atmosférico descoberto ao largo de Cabo Verde vai ajudar previsões climáticas*
_26.06.2008
Ana Gerschenfeld_

Ao largo de Cabo Verde, no ar cálido que varre as águas tropicais do Atlântico e é salpicado pelas ondas, decorrem, todos os dias do ano, reacções químicas que destroem um gás que todos conhecemos: o ozono. O fenómeno foi agora descoberto por cientistas britânicos e cabo-verdianos e, a confirmar-se o seu carácter global (os oceanos cobrem 70 por cento da superfície do planeta), poderá obrigar os especialistas a reverem os modelos utilizados para prever a evolução do clima no nosso planeta.

A equipa de Lucy Carpenter, da Universidade de York, Reino Unido, escreve hoje na revista Nature que, naquela região, nas camadas de ar mais baixas, é destruída uma quantidade de ozono perto de 50 por cento maior do que previsto pelos mais sofisticados modelos climáticos actuais. A partir de um observatório instalado na aldeia piscatória de Calhau, 15 quilómetros a leste do Mindelo, na ilha de São Vicente, e de observações feitas com uma avioneta, os cientistas conseguiram, pela primeira vez, medir o fenómeno, sem interrupção, ao longo de um ano, de Outubro de 2006 a Outubro de 2007.

A química da atmosfera em geral, e a do ozono em especial, são pratos de digestão difícil para leigos. Mas num comentário na mesma edição da revista, Roland von Glasow, da Universidade de East Anglia, resume bem a importância do ozono: "O ozono", escreve, "é um gás atmosférico fascinante, com papéis diferentes conforme a sua localização. Na troposfera [a camada inferior] é um gás de estufa e pode ser nocivo para os animais e as plantas. Mas o ozono da estratosfera (...) absorve os raios nocivos do Sol." O ozono também é importante, salienta, porque a sua destruição dá origem aos chamados radicais hidroxilos, moléculas altamente reactivas que "limpam" o ar, removendo um outro potentíssimo gás de estufa: o metano.

"Neste momento", diz Alastair Lewis, co-autor do estudo, em comunicado, "é uma boa notícia - há mais ozono e mais metano a serem destruídos do que se pensava -, mas o Atlântico tropical não pode ser considerado como um 'sorvedouro' permanente de ozono. (...) Bastaria um pequeno aumento dos óxidos de azoto vindos dos combustíveis fósseis e trazidos de Europa, África Ocidental ou América do Norte pelos ventos, para que o oceano passasse de sorvedouro a fonte de ozono".

Mas o que é que leva a esta destruição - natural - do ozono no meio do Atlântico? Os cientistas encontraram, no ar em contacto com a água, altas concentrações de monóxido de iodo e de bromo e concluem que são esses compostos que promovem a destruição do ozono. O primeiro provém dos aerossóis de água salgada que se misturam com o ar e o segundo das algas marinhas - e nos dois casos, as reacções decorrem sob a acção do Sol.

Contactado pelo PÚBLICO, John Plane, um outro co-autor, da Universidade de Leeds, disse-nos que o resultado é importante porque "os modelos da química do clima que tentam prever o futuro nunca serão fiáveis se não incluírem os processos naturais importantes". E também porque mostra que "as propostas para remover o CO2 da atmosfera alterando a produtividade do oceano, isto é, fertilizando-o com ferro, serão altamente perigosas enquanto não percebermos adequadamente o sistema natural".

_Esta noticia foi retirada do Jornal Público On-line e publicada no dia 26/06/2008, mais informação: http://ecosfera.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1333641_


----------



## José M. Sousa (28 Jun 2008 às 12:13)

Thomar disse:


> Descobri esta notícia que me parece bastante interessante!
> 
> Fenómeno atmosférico descoberto ao largo de Cabo Verde vai ajudar previsões climáticas



O André já tinha colocado está notícia  no tópico Previsões Climáticas e eu coloquei o artigo do RealClimate a comentar a questão da revisão dos modelos climáticos



> More PR related confusion
> 
> It's a familiar story: An interesting paper gets published, there is a careless throwaway line in the press release, and a whole series of misleading headlines ensues.
> 
> ...


 in  http://www.realclimate.org/index.php/archives/2008/06/more-pr-related-confusion/langswitch_lang/in


----------



## Thomar (28 Jun 2008 às 12:34)

José M. Sousa disse:


> O André já tinha colocado está notícia  no tópico Previsões Climáticas e eu coloquei o artigo do RealClimate a comentar a questão da revisão dos modelos climáticos



Obrigado pelo aviso! 
Não tinha reparado (escapou-me) que já havia sido referência a esta notícia.


----------

